# F-350 4WD 7.3 L diesel Interior +



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Morning gents! I am wanting to redo the entire interior of my 1996 F350 Super Duty XLT. I want to replace the dash, door panels, carpet, and put leather seats in. 


I've looked on line but wanted to poll you all for recommendations on where to start, reliability, and ease of replacement. 


Thanks,

Brad


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

There is a place in Dallas and now one in Houston you can get pre-made man made leather skins for those seats. I replaced all the seat bottoms in the wifes Excursion and they hold up much better than leather. You can't tell the difference looking in comparison to the original seat tops. You should be able to get the carpet pre-made new also online. As for the dash and door panels...it may be hit or miss given you will probably have to get used. I would check on the Ford Truck Enthusiast website and ask around in addition to looking at the classifieds there. I guess you could always look at putting in a later style Superduty dash if it will fit.


----------



## fishing diablo (Jan 28, 2011)

Would you happen to have a name?


bwguardian said:


> There is a place in Dallas and now one in Houston you can get pre-made man made leather skins for those seats. I replaced all the seat bottoms in the wifes Excursion and they hold up much better than leather. You can't tell the difference looking in comparison to the original seat tops. You should be able to get the carpet pre-made new also online. As for the dash and door panels...it may be hit or miss given you will probably have to get used. I would check on the Ford Truck Enthusiast website and ask around in addition to looking at the classifieds there. I guess you could always look at putting in a later style Superduty dash if it will fit.


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> There is a place in Dallas and now one in Houston you can get pre-made man made leather skins for those seats. I replaced all the seat bottoms in the wifes Excursion and they hold up much better than leather. You can't tell the difference looking in comparison to the original seat tops. You should be able to get the carpet pre-made new also online. As for the dash and door panels...it may be hit or miss given you will probably have to get used. I would check on the Ford Truck Enthusiast website and ask around in addition to looking at the classifieds there. I guess you could always look at putting in a later style Superduty dash if it will fit.


Thanks BWGuardian. Do you have a name + number?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

fishing diablo said:


> Would you happen to have a name?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk





Overboard said:


> Thanks BWGuardian. Do you have a name + number?


I don't, it's been a while. If you do an online search I'm sure it will pull up.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I had great results from a place called Richmond Upholstery Here in Houston.

They did a great custom job on my 2003- 7.3 /4x4 van . My GTR was also done by them .

http://leather-auto-seats.com/


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Some of their work .


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

katskins makes a great fitting leather seat cover.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I appreciate the information as my starting point. I will keep the thread posted of progress. 

Brad


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

G Spot
1620 Texas Ave
Texas City, TX 77590
(409) 965-9102


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.lmctruck.com/icatalog/fs/full.aspx?Page=1
Just about anything you want...

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

DCUnger said:


> G Spot
> 1620 Texas Ave
> Texas City, TX 77590
> (409) 965-9102


thx Unger- I will reach out to them. getting quotes now.


----------

